# show pictures finally uploaded and labeled



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello all,
I finally finished uploading and labeling the pictures of our 2008 CNYOS Orchid Show and Sale which was October 4th - 5th (yes, I know that was two months ago,...). 
Site address is http://cnyos.org/showpics . You can also rate the pics/flowers when you open an individual entry.
enjoy!
charles

ps there was one aos award given for paph angela 'norma' from bloomfield orchids (received 82 pt AM). I also took a number of paph/phrag pictures. one pic with two phrags had a phrag longifolium var. hartwegii on the left, and the right plant I labeled phrag golden emperor but in truth I forgot to write down the name (and think golden emperor is a phal hybrid,....). also a vanda I didn't write down name; if anyone knows the names of those two plants feel free to let me know


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nice, Charles. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 10, 2008)

Very nice! What is that dark pink cattleya in Bloomfield exhibit?


Ramon


----------



## Candace (Dec 10, 2008)

The emersonii x suk is interesting. Thanks for the link.


----------



## carrilloenglish (Dec 10, 2008)

Wow, the supardii made me jealous.

Christian


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you very much for sharing !!!! Nice photos!!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 10, 2008)

rdlsreno said:


> Very nice! What is that dark pink cattleya in Bloomfield exhibit?
> 
> 
> Ramon



I loaded the original image of bloomfield's display and zoomed/sharpened it up and found part of the tag, it looked like what I could see read '..oddigesii ...v. harrisoniana ... 'Streeters Choice'. So, your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## SlipperKing (Dec 11, 2008)

C harrisoniana ... 'Streeters Choice' was awarded an FCC an number of yrs back. To me it's a "hybrid" species


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 11, 2008)

Bravo Charles and thanks for those pretty picts.!!! I esp. like the white intermedia catt., and the callosum paph (because 2 of those are spiking in my gh ) Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 11, 2008)

SlipperKing said:


> C harrisoniana ... 'Streeters Choice' was awarded an FCC an number of yrs back. To me it's a "hybrid" species



I was surprised to look at the tag and think that it was a species; the flowers look much too full to be a species unless it has been improved for about 80 years....... does look nice, though whatever it is

I also like the white intermedia. jim rice orchids had a huge c. skinneri alba that was I think I remember a true alba which was also very nice. I had a piece about 8 years ago, but had so many plants and no space that where I put it wasn't optimal for survival


----------



## NYEric (Dec 11, 2008)

I'm having too much trouble opening the files to look at each photo but thanx for posting. Was Joe's peach phrag shown in the photos?


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 11, 2008)

no, I didn't see any of them in his display. can you physically download pictures to look at them instead of following links, or is that something that's blocked as well?


----------



## goldenrose (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for posting - good job, looks like a nice show!


----------

